# it is a bike,maybe?



## vincev (Aug 9, 2012)

HMMMM.... will this fit in on "sunday finds"?The seat goes up and down,handlebars go back and forth and pedals go around with a flick of the switch.It has Torrington pedals and is an Exercycle.Company started in 1932 but I dont know how old this might be.Any guesses?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 9, 2012)

I can honestly tell you I have no idea how old it is, or anything about it, other than it looks pretty cool!

If you part it out I call dibs on the coke bottle grips, Ha!


----------



## chitown (Aug 9, 2012)

vincev said:


> I dont know how old this might be.Any guesses?




*1940*

http://www.google.com/patents?id=9s...xercycle&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=exercycle&f=false

That thing is built like a tank! Love it!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 9, 2012)

That is one beautiful goose-neck!


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 9, 2012)

*I Say...*

...Fire up the 'ol welder and put wheels on it and RIDE IT

Yes,Im a RAT RODDER. (and I think like that)


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 9, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> ...Fire up the 'ol welder and put wheels on it and RIDE IT
> 
> Yes,Im a RAT RODDER. (and I think like that)




I think it would be a tad hard to steer...


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 9, 2012)

Granpa can MAKE it Steer!


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2012)

will need a really long electrical cord.


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2012)

ALL YOU EXERCYCLE OWNERS!I might have to take Coaster Brake's advice and part it out.Hello? Any other Exercycle owners out there? LOL


----------



## Boris (Aug 9, 2012)

How'd ya get the seat so shiny. No wait, I think some things are best left unsaid.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 9, 2012)

That thing is way cool. Love that seat, reminds of the old John Deere tractor seats. Vince, for something thats been together this long I'd hate seeing it parted out, but its yours, not mine


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2012)

Old rider ,i could not part this thing out.I dont think theres anyone else who would have or want one of these.It weighs 120 lbs.When you turn it on you cannot even hear the Westinghouse moter run.It is pretty cool.Found it on C.L.


----------



## Boris (Aug 9, 2012)

vincev said:


> When you turn it on you cannot even hear the Westinghouse moter run.It is pretty cool.Found it on C.L.




Is that one of those kind that the seat goes up and down on? If so, what I think you should do, is turn it on, and just to be sure that it's running smoothly, put your ear next to the motor with your head under the seat.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 9, 2012)

That seat should go on an Iver Johnson all chrome/nickel track bike.

It would fit right in.


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the idea Dave.Maybe I could make a stand under the seat and use it to crack walnuts with it


----------



## Boris (Aug 9, 2012)

vincev said:


> Thanks for the idea Dave.Maybe I could make a stand under the seat and use it to crack walnuts with it




Too much work! Just place the walnuts between your teeth, smash and swallow. You and I Vince, what a team!


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice tractor seat.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Dave,Tried your method on the walnuts and I think its only good for one time.After I get my teeth fixed I'll try it again.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 10, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Nice tractor seat.




I thought about that, but my tractor doesn't take 4 bolts...


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2012)

Bri,I think we should trade.Why would you want that old tractor when you could have this exercycle with a chrome seat?The exercycle will keep you in shape for bike riding.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a 1965 Exercycle model 129. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-EXE...t=Exercise_Fitness_Cardio&hash=item2a21374680


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks.It looks like this company used the same parts ,design ,etc. for many years.Now I call it a 1965.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2012)

vincev said:


> Bri,I think we should trade.Why would you want that old tractor when you could have this exercycle with a chrome seat?The exercycle will keep you in shape for bike riding.




Tractor's for sale $500. A 1960 National has 30" reel deck too.


----------



## vincev (Aug 17, 2012)

Bri,post a picture .You never know what might sell.Are you going to be at the Arlington bike show? I think I am going to put CABE on my hat with tape to see if I meet any other members out there.lol


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 17, 2012)

Coincidentally, I found the attachment for this bike in another current thread.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2012)

vincev said:


> Bri,post a picture .You never know what might sell.Are you going to be at the Arlington bike show? I think I am going to put CABE on my hat with tape to see if I meet any other members out there.lol




you mean you DON'T have a shirt......shame.....


----------



## nikkoo (Aug 17, 2012)

that is a bike?


----------



## vincev (Aug 18, 2012)

If you guys see someone with CABE taped to his hat give him a great deal.He's a really nice guy.I've known him for a long time and he really should be given your "cousins" price.lol


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 18, 2012)

This style exerciser was produced for several years. I remember seeing them advertised in dept. store catalogs back in the '50s and '60s. One was also used in the 1963 movie "Under The Yum Yum Tree".

Dave


----------

